# Chat



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Do we have a chat link working atm?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont think so, The one on facebook seems to work well though.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

There is one in VIP


----------

